# PLZ Comment on what i'm buying



## wolf2009 (Mar 1, 2008)

*UPDATE* : thx to everyone's helpful's suggestions , i'm going with p35 and 4gb ddr2 800 . Now plz suggest me good and reliable motherboard in this category, preferrably firewire onboard .

What i'm buying - 

Processor - Q6600 looking for G0 stepping 

http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A1938452

or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017

Motherboard :

https://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch.hmx?&scriteria=BA24586

or

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=BA24222

Power Supply :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371007

or

http://www.buy.com/prod/corsair-520w-sli-certified-modular-atx-power-supply/q/loc/101/203270716.html

RAM :

G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122

UPDATE : another Power Supply :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151027

another cooler :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233012


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 1, 2008)

Are you going for crossfire, cause thats what that board is for. Unless you do plan on using crossfire, get a p35 board, they are in much less.

Perhaps this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225

There are many others on newegg. Look around and find one to your liking.


----------



## wolf2009 (Mar 1, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Are you going for crossfire, cause thats what that board is for. Unless you do plan on using crossfire, get a p35 board, they are in much less.
> 
> Perhaps this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225
> 
> There are many others on newegg. Look around and find one to your liking.



I dont care about SLI or crossfire , i just am keeping future upgrade to ddr3 or 45 nm processors in my mind.


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128082

That will do ddr3 in the future and will make overclocking a 45 nm seem like child's play. What are you planning on doing graphics wise, are you trying to use onboard?


----------



## wolf2009 (Mar 1, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128082
> 
> That will do ddr3 in the future and will make overclocking a 45 nm seem like child's play. What are you planning on doing graphics wise, are you trying to use onboard?



nah , havent thought of that yet , maybe a sub-100$ card at first , then when i earn some money , then maybe a 8800gt or 9600gt .


----------



## btarunr (Mar 1, 2008)

ASUS P5E3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard ~ Nice board, but many claim its Wi-Fi module to have weak signal strength, you could buy the P5K-E and a WiFi card instead but if you're ok with the signal strength part, that's fine with you.

INTEL core 2 quad q6600 ~ Wait for the Yorkfields to hit the market, compare them and their OC capabilities and decide on whether you'd want them or this Q6600. The YF chips will come with lower multipliers but higher caches and could run cooler due to its fabrication process so it's a dilemma.
with
XIGMATEK XP-S964 cooler. ~ Awesome piece of metal 
ARCTIC SILVER 5 COMPOUND ~ Arctic Cooling MX-2 ? Give it a try, many are choosing them over the AS-5 these days, I've never tried it myself. AS-5 is good enough

KINGSTON hyper x KHX8500D2K2/2G 2gb kit (1gb x 2) match pair pc28500 1066mhz cl5 5-5-5-15 240-pin ddr2 dimm w/heat spreader. ~Does it come with EPP? It's a good kit for its current price.

 Regarding the alternative motherboard part keeping in mind your room for upgrade, I'd say *Foxconn X38A*. It comes with support for both DDR2 and DDR3 and a $210 +sh price from Newegg


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 1, 2008)

btarunr said:


> ASUS P5E3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard ~ Nice board, but many claim its Wi-Fi module to have weak signal strength, you could buy the P5K-E and a WiFi card instead but if you're ok with the signal strength part, that's fine with you.
> 
> INTEL core 2 quad q6600 ~ Wait for the Yorkfields to hit the market, compare them and their OC capabilities and decide on whether you'd want them or this Q6600. The YF chips will come with lower multipliers but higher caches and could run cooler due to its fabrication process so it's a dilemma.
> with
> ...



Are the x38s really better than a p35? I don't see any point in him spending $70 extra if he's not gonna use a dual gpu setup. So y go x?


----------



## btarunr (Mar 1, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Are the x38s really better than a p35? I don't see any point in him spending $70 extra if he's not gonna use a dual gpu setup. So y go x?



PCI-Express 2.0

If he plans to use a monstrosity like HD-3870 X2 or the GeForce 9800 GX2 in the future, the PCI-E 2.0 bandwidth will come handy.


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 1, 2008)

Maybe, but from what I've heard there is very little difference.......


----------



## btarunr (Mar 1, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Maybe, but from what I've heard there is very little difference.......



That little difference will become huge with video-cards requiring that bandwidth. At least the 9800 GX2 will, big time. Besides, no FSB 1600 support with P35


----------



## wolf2009 (Mar 1, 2008)

btarunr said:


> PCI-Express 2.0
> 
> If he plans to use a monstrosity like HD-3870 X2 or the GeForce 9800 GX2 in the future, the PCI-E 2.0 bandwidth will come handy.



ya pci-e 2.0 is on my mind . and my dad doesn't want to compromise on a motherboard for 100$ .


----------



## btarunr (Mar 1, 2008)

You always have to look for features that will come handy in the future if not now. As of now, you don't need FSB 1600, DDR3, PCI-E 2.0 but things move on fast and it won't be late before you'll need them. It's wise that you spent just a little more now and get those features.


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 1, 2008)

btarunr said:


> That little difference will become huge with video-cards requiring that bandwidth. At least the 9800 GX2 will, big time. Besides, no FSB 1600 support with P35



That gigabyte up there supports 1600.  And if he's not planning on using sli or crossfire, I don't see why he would get one of those cards. But maybe in the future 2.0 will be worth the extra money. I dont know.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 1, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> That gigabyte up there supports 1600.  And if he's not planning on using sli or crossfire, I don't see why he would get one of those cards. But maybe in the future 2.0 will be worth the extra money. I dont know.



upto FSB 1600*....by OC*. So there's no native support. There's no way I can buy a FSB 1600 CPU, that P35 board and start them up right away. I have to use a supported CPU first, OC its FSB to 1600, remove it, install the FSB 1600 CPU and get it to work _provided_ a lot of other components are able to take that high freq operation. Just because he wouldn't be getting one of those cards doesn't mean he should have the option to? Why bottleneck the future cards with PCI-E 1.1?


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 1, 2008)

In fact, that is the same board I have, and the same board you have, with some variations. For instance mine doesn't do ddr3. Yours might not do 1600 if it was earlier. Maybe I'm biased.


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 1, 2008)

btarunr said:


> upto FSB 1600*....by OC*. So there's no native support. There's no way I can buy a FSB 1600 CPU, that P35 board and start them up right away. I have to use a supported CPU first, OC its FSB to 1600, remove it, install the FSB 1600 CPU and get it to work _provided_ a lot of other components are able to take that high freq operation. Just because he wouldn't be getting one of those cards doesn't mean he should have the option to? Why bottleneck the future cards with PCI-E 1.1?



And the x38 is native? I was under the impression that was the same deal, and the upcoming x48s provided native support. That board you reccomended above does not even mention 1600 fsb, and I haven't seen any 1600 fsbs that don't say (by o.c.), not yet. Although that doesn't mean they aren't out there.


----------



## wolf2009 (Mar 1, 2008)

UPDATE : 1600 FSB Support , a big requirement for me . Onboard wi-fi not required . Should i consider this mobo 

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=BA24329


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 1, 2008)

That looks good. Really I shouldn't debate as I don't know these things for sure, I am just going with what I have seen. With what you initially said you were looking for, the x38 seemed like overkill, but now it seems you are looking for the bells and whistles. And I definately agree with the future proofing. If you got the money now, better to spend a little extra, it will save money in the long run. Look for that same board on newegg though, it will likely be cheaper if they got it.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 1, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> And the x38 is native?



Yes. The boards' packaging don't mention it though the chipset is such designed as to support FSB 1600 MHz natively. Even then the X38 facilitates better overclocks than the P35 for this very reason, that it's made for high FSB. As and when the 1600 MHz CPU's do roll out, you'll be amazed to see all the then X38 boards sporting "FSB 1600 ready" stickers, just as all the newer P35 boards are now beginning to see "45nm ready" stickers on their packaging. The truth is, the P35 always supported 45nm chips by design, just BIOS updates were the issue. In the same way, the X38 and X48 in the future will support FSB 1600, just that mentioning them now, you'll be taking away the steam from the Intel X48 product launch which Intel is not doing. The specifications page of the X38 chipset on Intel's website did initially mention "FSB 1066 / 1333 / 1600" -something like that, I've read it, now they've edited it.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Yes. The boards' packaging don't mention it though the chipset is such designed as to support FSB 1600 MHz natively. Even then the X38 facilitates better overclocks than the P35 for this very reason, that it's made for high FSB. As and when the 1600 MHz CPU's do roll out, you'll be amazed to see all the then X38 boards sporting "FSB 1600 ready" stickers, just as all the newer P35 boards are now beginning to see "45nm ready" stickers on their packaging. The truth is, the P35 always supported 45nm chips by design, just BIOS updates were the issue. In the same way, the X38 and X48 in the future will support FSB 1600, just that mentioning them now, you'll be taking away the steam from the Intel X48 product launch which Intel is not doing. The specifications page of the X38 chipset on Intel's website did initially mention "FSB 1066 / 1333 / 1600" -something like that, I've read it, now they've edited it.


Couple of things wrong here. X38 will never "officially" support 1600fsb. Intel deemed it a 1333fsb chipset. Now, 3rd party board makers can support 1600fsb, if they choose, but it's not official from Intel. X48 is the official high-end 1600 chipset. But you're right as to the reason, Intel want's to push more X48 boards with the 1600fsb support gimmick. My Maximus Formula already has 1600fsb on the box tho. lol.

Second, P35 clocks better on average than X38.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 1, 2008)

I swear I saw "FSB 1600" in the specs of the X38 when the chipset first came out, only today I check the specs page (on Intel's website) I see it's not there.  Either ways, you'd be able to use a FSB 1600 chip on a X38 board with ease, all you need is a BIOS update maybe. 

I have a P35 board, can't take it too far but maybe it's because that's a B3 revision chip I'm using (B3 = Big Bull's Balls) and that I'm living in India and using dry-cooling. :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I swear I saw "FSB 1600" in the specs of the X38 when the chipset first came out, only today I check the specs page (on Intel's website) I see it's not there.  Either ways, you'd be able to use a FSB 1600 chip on a X38 board with ease, all you need is a BIOS update maybe.
> 
> I have a P35 board, can't take it too far but maybe it's because that's a B3 revision chip I'm using (B3 = Big Bull's Balls) and that I'm living in India and using dry-cooling. :shadedshu


Well, quads in general don't like high fsb. If you look at all the record runs on quads, they're done with a high multi, and generally a fsb in the 400-440 range. My board won't even post past 470ish fsb, even with my multi on 6x. Most people are hitting around 500 with my board on a dual core. 525 for the good boards. A mid range P35 board usually hits 525 with a dual, the good ones can do 550 without issue. Some have even gone well beyond 600fsb. No X38 has managed that from what I've seen so far.


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Well, quads in general don't like high fsb. If you look at all the record runs on quads, they're done with a high multi, and generally a fsb in the 400-440 range. My board won't even post past 470ish fsb, even with my multi on 6x. Most people are hitting around 500 with my board on a dual core. 525 for the good boards. A mid range P35 board usually hits 525 with a dual, the good ones can do 550 without issue. Some have even gone well beyond 600fsb. No X38 has managed that from what I've seen so far.



Yea ok, thats what I was thinking. So really, if your not planning on doing crossfire the only advantage to getting a x38 would be pci 2.0. And that is negligible at the moment, although it may become more relevant in the future. So once again, I say go for the p35. Much cheaper and has everything you really need. 

However, if you want to be extra future proof, and you can't see yourself saving some cash, then I would say wait a few weeks. I believe both the x48 and the 45nm quads are due out very soon (this month I think), and if you get that it will truly hold you over. Alot more expensive mind you, but very futureproof.


----------



## wolf2009 (Mar 1, 2008)

*UPDATE* : thx to everyone's helpful's suggestions , i'm going with p35 and 4gb ddr2 800 . Now plz suggest me good and reliable motherboard in this category, preferrably firewire onboard .

What i'm buying - q6600 , plz suggest a good cooler for this which will fit easily and any guide on how to fit that will be helpful .

Also graphic card 8800gs 384 mb for 129$ ? good ?

I have the rest of the components .


----------



## btarunr (Mar 1, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> *UPDATE* : thx to everyone's helpful's suggestions , i'm going with p35 and 4gb ddr2 800 . Now plz suggest me good and reliable motherboard in this category, preferrably firewire onboard .
> 
> What i'm buying - q6600 , plz suggest a good cooler for this which will fit easily and any guide on how to fit that will be helpful .
> 
> ...



If $129 is all you could spare for a video-card then the 8800 GS looks good. Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3P should match your criteria, it comes with two 1394a ports.

Xigmatek HDT-S1283 looks a nice cooler for its price.


----------



## wolf2009 (Mar 1, 2008)

UPDATE : how'z this mobo , ASUS P5K-E ?


----------



## wolf2009 (Mar 1, 2008)

First post UPDATED .


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Wolf2009, I would still be using this board if it wasn't for the fact that I needed a CrossfireX X38 Chipset.

I have a Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R Motherboard in retail packaging with all accessories still in their respective bags.  Mint condition if you are interested.  There is a whole overclocking guide written for this motherboard. 

It did 1700FSB which is great with no added cooling needed and on stock volts! It is Flashed with the latest Bios which does support 45nm. It supports DDR2 and DDR3. It also has Firewire. Let me know if you need more pics. Pictures in the links below:

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2007-9/1276452/HPIM0699.JPG
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2007-9/1276452/HPIM0706.JPG
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2007-9/1276452/HPIM0711.JPG

Here it is on Newegg:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128048

Newegg charges $155 shipped so I would charge $110 shipped with free insurance. I use paypal for accepting all secure payment methods including credit cards. 

My Heatware is *Echelon V* and my ebay ID is *drmselleraccount*

If you are interested just PM me and I will give you my other info: name, phone number, and address.


----------



## wolf2009 (Mar 2, 2008)

UPDATE : another Power Supply :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151027

another cooler :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233012


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 2, 2008)

You should go for the Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro. Its offers the best price to performance ratio of any Processor cooler in the LGA775 Package. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134&Tpk=Freezer+7+pro

All you will really need for a single graphics card system is 500 watt and make it 80 plus certified to keep the power bill low. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134&Tpk=Freezer+7+pro

Because there are so many options out there you should go for the best price performance ratio. That is what I am helping you with.


----------



## wolf2009 (Mar 2, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> You should go for the Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro. Its offers the best price to performance ratio of any Processor cooler in the LGA775 Package. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134&Tpk=Freezer+7+pro
> 
> All you will really need for a single graphics card system is 500 watt and make it 80 plus certified to keep the power bill low.
> 
> ...



thx for helping me . ur second link is the same as the first one . were u trying to link a power supply ?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry, I meant this one:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151040

You should consider fitseries's Q6600 aswell. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45933
He is asking $220 shipped.

His Q6600, plus my motherboard would be only $330. The money you save buying from the right people could either stay in your pocket, or go towards a nice Graphics card, LCD, or monitor.

Let me know if you are interested in my P35 board so I won't just sell it on ebay. 

The picture links of the motherboard above are now working.


----------



## wolf2009 (Mar 3, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Sorry, I meant this one:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151040
> 
> You should consider fitseries's Q6600 aswell. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45933
> He is asking $220 shipped.
> ...



i am a little skeptical about buying used hardware . i dont know how much it has been used or hammered . And once i buy it and if problems start occuring , then i have to buy new which is out of my budget . Thx for the offer tho.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 3, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> i am a little skeptical about buying used hardware . i dont know how much it has been used or hammered . And once i buy it and if problems start occuring , then i have to buy new which is out of my budget . Thx for the offer tho.



Gigabyte has a 3 years warranty parts and labor, and Intel has a three years warranty parts and labor. But lets hope you wouldn't buy hardware older than three years. 

Getting a motherboard with DDR3 support is alright but you might want to pick one or the other. A board that either supports DDR3 or DDR2, but not both.The ones that support both usually have crappy DDR3 speeds supported which takes away from the point of buying DDR3 if you know what I mean. 

Asus has the best RMA policy if you're worried about breaking anything. Evga has a great 90 day step up program if you wanted to buy a weak Graphics card now and upgrade it soon after. Just things to think about.


----------

